# DirecTV raising rates??



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

There's some speculation (and someone posting actual prices...he's only got two posts on the forum, so it's not solid until D* confirms) at SatelliteGuys.us:


> Directv is increasing programming prices an average of $3 starting 3/1/06. The good new [sic] however is that the HD Package is going down $1 to $9.99.
> Total Choice w/Locals $44.99
> Total Choice Plus w/Locals $49.99
> Total Choice Premier w/Locals $99.99
> ...


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

Highly dubious


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Didn't they just raise them early last year?


----------



## seedcar (Aug 8, 2005)

Scott, with over 11,000 posts at SatelliteGuys, confirmed it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I viewed the FAX and it doesn't include the normal info included with FAXes. 

I guess we will see in 5 days. 

If they do, I bet there will be a lot of calls to retention and reduction in subscriptions.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Scott's last post says he's getting calls from all over with DirecTV dealers getting the news...

Yep, this is sounding very legit... DAMNIT...


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

I thought they just said a couple weeks ago that they weren't raising rates this year!


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

Three questions...

1. Is this a rate increase to advance the delivery technology (MPEG4 sats, even though people like Dan say PQ will remain mediocre ) or a "content" provider related increase. 

2. Do "content" providers (ESPN, etc) raise the rates on advertisers as often as they do on "entertainment" providers (DirecTV, etc) ? 

3. Do "content" providers feel guilty that AT LEAST half of what they provide is crap?  
And in some situations, are probably paying too much for it themselves!?

I don't know the answers, do any of you care to speculate? 

*Edit:* missed a "lowercase L" in there!


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

sschwart said:


> I thought they just said a couple weeks ago that they weren't raising rates this year!


They did!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well this is just gonna turn into that one extra straw someone should've held back. To have the nerve to talk about price decreases then to raise base package rates across the board...

I think if this comes to pass I'm gonna be making my first serious complaint call to DirecTV in 11 years and cutting programming down to a minimum package for awhile for the first time ever just to make a point (and test my ability to live with the lesser package ).


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

when FIOS tv come's to SA I am sooo out of here.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Well this is just gonna turn into that one extra straw someone should've held back. To have the nerve to talk about price decreases then to raise base package rates across the board...
> 
> I think if this comes to pass I'm gonna be making my first serious complaint call to DirecTV in 11 years and cutting programming down to a minimum package for awhile for the first time ever just to make a point (and test my ability to live with the lesser package ).


Ditto. This is beginning to tick me off...and I just bought an H20 to receive their HD locals when they become available. Now I understand how they can give you the HD locals without making you subscribe to the HD Package....raise the rate of the base pacakges. 

Well, screw you, D*..I'm getting rid of HBO.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

disco said:


> Ditto. This is beginning to tick me off...and I just bought an H20 to receive their HD locals when they become available. Now I understand how they can give you the HD locals without making you subscribe to the HD Package....raise the rate of the base pacakges.
> 
> Well, screw you, D*..I'm getting rid of HBO.


Ditto here too. I just cancelled HBO and re-upped with Netflix. I know cost wise it's really a wash, but I'm not going to give D* one more cent than is absolutely necessary. I'll just wait until Sopranos comes out on DVD, no biggie.

If anyone from D* is reading this, in the past week I've gone from TC+ w/ HBO to just TC. How's your Average Revenue From Customer looking now?


----------



## undertow (Feb 2, 2002)

This really bothers me as well. All those years we were being told that our rates were higher because of satellite thieves who were getting the signal for free. DirecTV finally put an end to the rampant piracy problem and grew their subscriber base by leaps and bounds and what do they do? Raise rates three times in three years. Lame.


----------



## cpemberton (Nov 16, 2003)

Does this generally mean that if you have one year contract, the price increases only hit at the end of the contract?


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Well this is just gonna turn into that one extra straw someone should've held back. To have the nerve to talk about price decreases then to raise base package rates across the board...
> 
> I think if this comes to pass I'm gonna be making my first serious complaint call to DirecTV in 11 years and cutting programming down to a minimum package for awhile for the first time ever just to make a point (and test my ability to live with the lesser package ).


Please tell me your kidding. The one thing Directv has done over the years is keep prices in check. Every year I hear the cable company raising prices. Sometimes twice a year. 
Directv has almost every channel I could want....Cable plays the "we don't have calls for that channel" game all the time. I can still remember Comcast not offering Sci-Fi channel. What a croc.
Directv invests billions of dollars trying to give us HD programming, more programming and local channels in every market. 
On the other side they get hammered by ESPN and others to pay more for their programming. Do you really think Directv wants to raise rates. 
I own a business. Every year I have to check my prices with my costs. Every year I struggle to keep prices low. Change vendors or delete an item, all based on price. 
Maybe its time to look at all the great stuff Directv offers and remember all the crap we had to put up with at the Cable company. Competition is good. And I for one think Directv does so much more then the competition.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, the tide really has turned the last couple of years. D* is the new Time Warner Cable.

Series 3, here I come!


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

Hmmm....tsk, tsk, this is not looking good. Other options like Comcast's annoying bi-weekly flyer about $29 digital cable for one year deal for current satellite subscribers is starting to look good. 

Plus the fact that a Tivo unit is on the horizon for Comcast subscribers. It's not wise to raise rates every year! You make people upset and possibly lose customers. I'm holding off until I get directly affected by this hike, then I'll have to look at my options and by then Tivo's unit will have debuted for Comcast and a switch over deal for current satellite subscribers will be available.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't really enjoy price increases that much... but they happen...

This one is the least of my wories... a net addition of $3 a month (+4 base -1 for HD)
Is much better then has been happening to people's adjustable equity loans and credit card rates...

And train tickets, and auto/home fuel cost increases, ahh well...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

But Earl, 2 weeks after they bragged about not raising rates and said they would not rasie them this year? This coupled with the coming changes for HDTV are just making cable look a lot more attractive.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Could this have anything to do with Directv going with leasing equipment on 3/1/06 ?


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I think if this comes to pass I'm gonna be making my first serious complaint call to DirecTV in 11 years and cutting programming down to a minimum package for awhile for the first time ever just to make a point (and test my ability to live with the lesser package ).


Funny, only one price increase that I remember from DirecTV (since 1995) BEFORE Rupert took over and what, this will be like the third one in the last couple of years?

I know _I _ can't live without the Premiere package, so they've got me (and the bastards know it). :down: Last time someone called (last year) for a survey about my satisfaction and I questioned the last price increase, the dweeb had to nerve to say "well, cable raised their prices, so we did too." IOW, we don't care what you think, we're gonna stick it to you because cable does...

Cheryl


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Lee L said:


> But Earl, 2 weeks after they bragged about not raising rates and said they would not rasie them this year? This coupled with the coming changes for HDTV are just making cable look a lot more attractive.


That's' what gets me. They either flat out lied or only did it because Dish raised their rates. I just really don't get why they wouldn't stay where they were for at least a year. It would have been such a competitive advantage over Dish. They would have had a lot of converts, and when a new subscriber was looking at both services people would have said, "ok more channels for less money? That's a no brainer."


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Lee L said:


> But Earl, 2 weeks after they bragged about not raising rates and said they would not rasie them this year?


That's precisely why I'm more than annoyed. A net $5 increase isn't troubling by itself. Though there's other reasons...

1) No net channel additions
2) A channel I was paying $9.99 a month for and liked was removed
3) For the first time ever I found the picture qualilty of an SD channel atrocious (SciFi during "The Triangle")
4) A less than impressive overhyped DVR replacing existing products that were impressive isn't confidence-inspiring, coupled with a price increase for DVR service
5) That ridiculous announcement about creating their own content as a lure to teens to get their parents to subscribe. What a waste of money.
6) The focus on a fake "on demand" service that is nothing at all comparable to a real "on demand" service -- they're in denial and they're wasting resources
7) An HD local channel rollout that doesn't give any market all its HD local channels. Smart uncompetitive move and a waste of billions of dollars
8) The apparent degradation of customer service to a level as frustrating as the worst cable companies have been
9) Increasing fees on receivers and increasing cancellation penalties -- counting on discouraging cancellations through penalties ratehr than discouraging cancellations through providing excellent service and an excellent product

I'm just tired of the erosion that DirecTV has been creating over the last year. It hasn't added one single thing to their lineup that didn't also add a drawback of some sort.

As I mentioned in another thread, I could cancel DirecTV completely and barely notice anything missing since all my network and local stations are in HD and receivable by antenna. All I need is a HD TiVo to use. But in the meantime, while waiting, I can reduce my subscription with DirecTV to make a point while keeping my HD TiVo DVR's active for OTA; and if this price increase comes to pass, it's time to start making a point with DirecTV, most likely in anticipation of eventually cancelling the service entirely.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Lee L said:


> But Earl, 2 weeks after they bragged about not raising rates and said they would not rasie them this year? This coupled with the coming changes for HDTV are just making cable look a lot more attractive.


I agree with that one... not sure whey did that...
Maybe it was one hand not talking to another... (just like changing the FX channels and not telling someone to send a message out to TiVo users)

It is is *ODD* and very bad for their PR.

I don't mind the upcomming changes to the HD... at least at this point.
A lot to be decided when formal announcements and real life reports on how that swap out goes.

Frankly... surprised it has taken 10 years to have them start to push a technology shift... but that is a debate for another day.

Even still... I still loath Comcast in this area of the country... Gosh I wish I had access to DSL for FIOS for my internet... I think they cable in my ground is causing the nice discolored line between my access box and my house box...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> 3) For the first time ever I found the picture qualilty of an SD channel atrocious (SciFi during "The Triangle")


So I am not going crazy that this week SCI-FI signal has gone in the toilet...
I bet comes Saturday morning we start to see a ton of posts when people start to watch SCI-FI Friday and see it...


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

Well this increase just about seals it for me. Come one comcast tivo or series 3 I'll take either at this point. 

Over the last 2 years D* really has added nothing of value to me or then HD NY feeds of cbs, fox and ABC I cant get nbc because of affiliate issues. I'm not moving to MPEG4 because there is no dvr for it yet and even when that comes out it seems like its going to be a POS.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Well this is just gonna turn into that one extra straw someone should've held back. To have the nerve to talk about price decreases then to raise base package rates across the board...
> 
> I think if this comes to pass I'm gonna be making my first serious complaint call to DirecTV in 11 years and cutting programming down to a minimum package for awhile for the first time ever just to make a point (and test my ability to live with the lesser package ).


Take up playing Everquest, Dark Age of Camelot or World of Warcraft and you'll never look back to television to provide all of your entertainment needs.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BillyT2002 said:


> Take up playing Everquest, Dark Age of Camelot or World of Warcraft and you'll never look back to television to provide all of your entertainment needs.


Everwood, Rome and Charmed works better for me.


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

i feared murdoch would ruin things. i will drop the premier package and go to total choice next month, and will now actually read cable's mail offerings instead of throwing them directly in the trash. i have no idea wtf FIOS is, but will now research it. 

it used to be easy to champion D to all that would listen- i was able to sign 2 people up during the referral promotion. 

not gonna help D anymore.

oh well. @ssholes.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Jan 11, 2006)

All of this can be traced back to the rising price of energy. Get ready for a couple years of hyper price increases to bring oil back to historic percentages.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Cap'n Jack said:


> All of this can be traced back to the rising price of energy. Get ready for a couple years of hyper price increases to bring oil back to historic percentages.


It's those damn gasoline powered satellites they're using. I knew they should've gone solar.


----------



## pianoboy000 (Apr 20, 2005)

raising rates? what a joke.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

dswallow said:


> It's those damn gasoline powered satellites they're using. I knew they should've gone solar.


  Yeah, and think of clearing outer space of all that smog!!


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

And to think I left Dish after 7.5 years to get the channels I watched in a cheaper package plus the reliability of the Tivos. Luckily I switched in time to get my Tivos, but I'm not so sure about the pricing now. Damn yous Directv!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You don't think DISH isn't going to follow suite soon? 
Only took them two days to release "their" family package....

And if the true reason in increased cost in programming... Dish is going to have to eat that cost soon... Plus they are going to be like... .Hey if CableCo and DirecTV can raise rates... we will leave them low for a few months to get their ticked of customers, then we can raise ares using the same reasoning...


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

If they'd get TNT-HD I bet most of these complaints would go away temporarily. Will they ever get the hint that this is a channel we want?

I'm also dropping HBO to make up for it.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

dswallow said:


> That's precisely why I'm more than annoyed. A net $5 increase isn't troubling by itself. Though there's other reasons...
> 
> 1) No net channel additions
> 2) A channel I was paying $9.99 a month for and liked was removed
> ...


Very good points and well said Doug, you should mail this to them.

And LOL on your gas powered sats.

I too will be reading those TWC flyers now, this is getting to be too much. I can get a discount on TWC through work also which may make it even more attractive. Well I won't have to worry about MPEG-4 I guess. I've been telling DTV the last 3 times they called me HD locals mean nothing to me I receive them fine OTA with an antenna in the attic, give me some HD programming I don't get. Now, the only thing left is to figure out how to use my HR10-250 to record OTA once I cancel DTV.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Does the rumored rate increase affect the Para Todos packages?


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> You don't think DISH isn't going to follow suite soon?
> Only took them two days to release "their" family package....
> 
> And if the true reason in increased cost in programming... Dish is going to have to eat that cost soon... Plus they are going to be like... .Hey if CableCo and DirecTV can raise rates... we will leave them low for a few months to get their ticked of customers, then we can raise ares using the same reasoning...


Oh I know Dish will follow suit. I just was hoping to get cheaper pricing a little longer after switching services. My main reason for switching was the Tivo. I was tired of hoping my Dish DVRs would record my shows. When my Dish 510 DVR finally decided one night to delete the last 8 episodes of 24 back in the summer that was my last straw. The cheaper pricing was icing on the cake. Now I just got cake, but it is good cake.


----------



## texas arsenal (Feb 3, 2005)

So if I sign a 2 year agreement in the next few days will I be affected by a price hike?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

just got off the phone with Charter Cable.
I can get My HSI and Digital cable for 70 bucks a month price guaranteed for 1 year.
How tough is that 1 year commitment to get out of with DTV


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

You've got a better chance of getting a TiVo powered R15.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

FTA is looking good now!


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> just got off the phone with Charter Cable.
> I can get My HSI and Digital cable for 70 bucks a month price guaranteed for 1 year.
> How tough is that 1 year commitment to get out of with DTV


AFIAK, if you send back your equipment, it's not a problem. My question is, what happens after March 1? Do the new, you can't get out of a contract with out paying a penalty rules apply to pre-existing non-lease customers?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

They are increasing the DVR fee too? It sucks living where the only other choice is Dish Network and they suck to.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> They are increasing the DVR fee too? It sucks living where the only other choice is Dish Network and they suck to.


That was done a while ago; $4.99 to $5.99. It only affects new subscribers (so far).


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

I used to get a few people per year to sign up with DirecTV. Now for many reasons including mostly the Tivo situation and the hassle/cost of HD, I no longer recommend them. When Comcast comes out with their Tivo, I'll probably be gone too.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm hoping that they'll hold themselves (somewhat) true to their earlier statement by making the new rates only apply to new subscribers as of 3/1. Current subscribers could continue at their present rates through 2006.


----------



## taylor2767 (Apr 26, 2004)

I called CS for [email protected]$% and geegles to see what their response was and not to my suprise.
"are we having what??....a price increase...not to my knowledge.
What a shocker!


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> So I am not going crazy that this week SCI-FI signal has gone in the toilet...
> I bet comes Saturday morning we start to see a ton of posts when people start to watch SCI-FI Friday and see it...


I've noticed it a lot over the last few weeks (new Stargates and BSGs). A lot of blockiness and artifacts in dark scenes (and boy does BSG have a lot of dark scenes  ). :down:

I WILL be looking seriously at Comcrap's HD tivo offering when its available. And that's from someone who:

(1) Hates Comcast with a passion.

(2) Has invested thousands of dollars in DTV equipment and cabling.

(3) And has been a very high priced customer of DTv for 7+ years.

The ONLY thing that might prevent me from going with Comcast is if they either don't give me the DC locals (in Baltimore) or if the HD Tivo won't record OTA (since I can get the DC locals OTA). I must have all the Skins games.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I to, have always despised Comcast. But my HSI is through them and has been flawless. No other options were available to us. Also DTV's recent price increase, the new leasing program that still charges $400 for the HDDVR, lack of HD without an antenna to get locals (I want a HD DVR), and having to commit for 2 years has me wavering. If Comcast had their TiVo box ready to go I know my wife would be ready to change providers. She loves her TiVo.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

I've been considering dropping Premiere, and this might just push me over the edge. So right now I pay $96 per month with a DVR ($0).

I need to calculate what it would be with just HBO and then the added DVR fee. It still has to be significantly lower than $96.


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

I called cs 3 times.
First responce same as TAYLOR'S.
2nd: Sir,where did you hear that?
ME:From different sources.
CS: Please hold a minute.
Oh no sir. Your prices are the same as always.
3rd:Heard you were raising prices.
CS. Please hold a minute.
Sir, your prices are the same as always.
ME:Are you sure?
CS: yes, they are not raised
MEo they plan to raise them soon?
MUCH switching back & forth on hold.
CS:SIR,your prices are still the same TODAY.
ME:Are they raising them soon?
CS: Your prices ARE still the same!
ME: How about soon or next month?
MORE HOLDING.
CS: SIR, we will be sending you a letter about new things happening.
ME: GOOD! THEN I can drop you before I pay you extra!
CS: But sir.
ME: GOOD BY!


----------



## staci (Mar 1, 2004)

Their now saying, no more equiptment purchases. Everything will be monthly rentals.

http://forums.digitalinsurrection.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=179785


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

staci said:


> Their now saying, no more equiptment purchases. Everything will be monthly rentals.
> 
> http://forums.digitalinsurrection.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=179785


This just keeps getting better and better..


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

You know, it's hard to think about it for many, but these wanton rate increases are finally starting to make me seriously look at how much I really need TV. In fact, I'm starting to really look at EVERYTHING I currently pay monthly for:

1. NFL Sunday Ticket - This just keeps rising and rising, and while it's nice to be able to watch every game, I started to feel taken advantage of and just out-and-out dropped it. There were some withdrawals early in the season, but by the end of the season I hardly thought about it at all. 

2. DirecTV Premiere - It's nice to tell people I have "everything", but $100 a month for TV is kind of ridiculous, but I guess these people think we'll pay anything, as rates keep rising. If I take a serious gander at what I actually watch in a given month, $100 is absurd. I could drop down to the minimum package and only lose maybe 20 or 30% of what I now watch, and missing certain shows, just like I did with the NFL, might hurt at first, but life goes on.

3. Landline Caller-ID, Call-Waiting, Call-Waiting-ID, and Long Distance - I was paying $32.00 per month to SBC, and made about three long distance calls on the landline, mainly out of laziness, in addition to a smattering of local calls. On top of that, Call-Waiting is rude to me, and I NEVER click over, and thus Call-Waiting-ID is useless. And with the advent of the Do-Not-Call list, caller-ID isn't as much of a concern anymore (most legit people show up as 'out of area' anyway). Plus, I have a cell phone that doesn't discriminate against local or long distance, plus it's a heck of a lot more convenient. Now I pay $10 per month to SBC/AT&T.

I figure that if I drop $40 worth of DirecTV service, coupled with $20 off of SBC/ATT, that's a pretty good start in weaning myself off of these greedy media companies. Everything has a limit. EVERYTHING. But I guess the DirecTV's and SBCs of the world don't think so.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

JimSpence said:


> If they do, I bet there will be a lot of calls to retention and reduction in subscriptions.


I doubt it. Dish and Comcast just raised rates too didn't they?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

jfischer said:


> I doubt it. Dish and Comcast just raised rates too didn't they?


dish will next month, Comcast unknow to me.


----------



## cheridave (Mar 2, 2004)

SERIES 3 and any other option that I can think of.

I will not get cable and I will un-subscribe from DirecTV as soon as the other options materialize.

In the mean time I too will drop additional programing to make a statement.

Dave


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

lee espinoza said:


> dish will next month, Comcast unknow to me.


CC had a 6% increase January 2006. Just like January 2005, 2004, 2003....


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

staci said:


> Their now saying, no more equiptment purchases. Everything will be monthly rentals.
> 
> http://forums.digitalinsurrection.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=179785


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281632

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,15238297


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> That was done a while ago; $4.99 to $5.99. It only affects new subscribers (so far).


My dvr fee went up to $5.99 when I added another DVR to my account.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> My dvr fee went up to $5.99 when I added another DVR to my account.


I'm pretty sure that they came back saying that shouldn't have happened; you might need to dig up records and talk to someone in retention to get it sorted out, though. I know it was talked about here. I'm not sure what I'd use to search for it though.


----------



## snooplives (Jan 17, 2004)

dswallow said:


> That's precisely why I'm more than annoyed. A net $5 increase isn't troubling by itself. Though there's other reasons...
> 
> 1) No net channel additions
> 2) A channel I was paying $9.99 a month for and liked was removed
> ...


Could not agree more.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I'm pretty sure that they came back saying that shouldn't have happened; you might need to dig up records and talk to someone in retention to get it sorted out, though. I know it was talked about here. I'm not sure what I'd use to search for it though.


yeah I keep meaning to call them.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I currently have one HDVR2 and one H10-250 activated. Along with one deactivated HDVR2. My current service is: 

TC+ w/locals.....$45.99 
HD package......$05.99 ($10.99 - $5 discount) 
DVR fee............$04.99 
Mirror fee.........$04.99 
.....................-------- 
Total...............$61.96 

Early Feb. my 6 mo HD discount expires along with free SHO. w/ price increa$e, Plans are to drop down to: 

TC w/locals.......$44.99 
HD package.......$00.00 (drop it, due to no new HD in '06) 
DVR fee............$04.99 
Mirror fee.........$04.99 
.....................-------- 
Total...............$54.97 

Not much savings, but with price incre$es, I'd be paying $70/mo with my current service. Too much IMO. 

My current commit is thru Aug. 07, so this gives me time to look at other options. My local HD is getting better and I should have all Local Nets (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, PBS) this year via OTA. I currently only get HD CBS`& FOX, ABC is close followed by NBC in March. I will look closely at the T3 for OTA only. I really think I could easily be fine with HD nets FREE via OTA and a T3. I may look at the Tivo/Comcast offer, but I would rather just get free HD with some means to record it. Hopefully by '07 the price of the T3 will be resonable and I will only have to pay a Tivo fee of $13/mo. 

The only other programs I have any real interest in on D* are on FX (Nip/Tuck, Rescue Me) and I can get these via netflix following the release on DVD. 

I can always give back my H10-250 to get out of contract or I can pay the $12.50/mo early term fee if I decide I want out before Aug. 2007. 

$crew you Direct TV $70/mo is TOO MUCH to pay for TV


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

dswallow said:


> 3) For the first time ever I found the picture qualilty of an SD channel atrocious (SciFi during "The Triangle")


That was probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

While we're adding up our bills, after March '06 this is how I'll look...

TC+: $49.99
Mirror/Lease: $4.99x2 ($9.98)
DVR: $4.99
HD Package: $0.00 (free for three months, then I'll probably drop it)
HBO: $12.00 (also may drop after the price increase...not sure yet since the Sopranos start in March!)
TOTAL: $76.96

If I keep the HD Package after the three free months: $86.95 (too high!...)

What if I keep HBO, but drop the HD Package: $76.96
(a)*What if I drop HBO, but keep HD Package: $73.96*
What if I drop HD Package & HBO: $64.96 (niiice...)
What if I keep HD Package & HBO, but drop down to TC: $81.95 (hmm...)
(b)*Drop to TC and drop HBO: $69.95*
(c)*Drop to TC and drop HD package: $71.96*
Drop to TC and drop HD & HBO: $59.96

Man...lots to think about... The three in *bold* are the most likely...

I have until April 11th to decide on whether to keep.

Package (a) seems to keep me close to my current rate.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Even still... I still loath Comcast in this area of the country... Gosh I wish I had access to DSL for FIOS for my internet... I think they cable in my ground is causing the nice discolored line between my access box and my house box...


As much as D* is starting to irritate me, a quick conversation with my wife reminded me of how much Comcast made me insane. Most D* CSRs I've talked to have at least been courteous (if clueless), whereas Comcast CSRs were nasty. Service outages that would last hours. Craptastic picture. And cost...even if this price increase is for real, it's a long way away from the $40 increase I'd have to spend to go to Comcast. (And that would be with Comcast DVRs...Tivo would be even more expensive.)

Earl: rumor has it that AT&T's IPTV (via AT&T's new VDSL) product will be trialing in the Chicago area around summertime.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks goodness for my $10 discount via Bellsouth. My bill go up from $60.91 to $63.91, if I understand correctly. That's just TC+, UTV, Tivo and 2 recievers.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

I just called d* to ask about the increase. The lady on the phone had not heard about it either. She asked where I'd heard about it, because nothing had been announced. I told her it's been on various satellite message boards on the internet. She then said she didn't believe it because D* has only raised rates twice in the past 11 years. 

I then said, yeah both of those increases have come since Murdoch bought the company and I also mentioned that they were now moving to a lease program, and had gotten rid of TiVo, and that I really didn't like the direction of the company.

She still did not believe the increase was coming, and I then told her that since I've heard about the increase I've decreased my programming package, and people on these boards were planning to do the same.

What I found most interesting about the conversation is that at the end of the call she said she agreed if they raise rates it probably will backfire because directv just raised rates and customers will remember d* for being the company that constantly raises rates.

*note - this conversation is paraphrased


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Mmm.. time to contribute to the "DTV is just another CATV company" thread methinks. If they SAID ( and I didn't see that, but if it's anywhere in an old web page or other DTV official posting point me there please) they weren't going to raise rates in 2006, and then suddenly ARE going to.. I can see some sort of issues going on. NO, GOD no, not a fraking class action suit, but more of a commerce investigation, etc. 

Generally tho. I'm in the camp re: raising the prices a buck or 3 happens. EVERYTHING goes up.. did you get a raise in salary this year? I rest my case.  Okay.. so you didn't get a raise. CHANGE JOBS! employment is under 5%..that's good for job seekers really. 

I WILL call DTV and complain ( especially sweet IF I can quote chapter and verse of "we won't be raising rates" ...see above reference request ) about a price increase. I've been with DTV for a LONG, LONG time.. but I'm liking the S3 idea and Comcast here in JAX.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

$3 on a base TC package is 7.5%. And each time they raise the rates, it's about the same. a 1.5% increase each year, or a 3% increase every 2 years would be keeping with inflation. But three in two years is a price increase. Especially when there are no new services to go along with them, and the picture quality just gets worse.



Aquatic said:


> Generally tho. I'm in the camp re: raising the prices a buck or 3 happens. EVERYTHING goes up.. did you get a raise in salary this year? I rest my case.  Okay.. so you didn't get a raise. CHANGE JOBS! employment is under 5%..that's good for job seekers really.
> .


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Aquatic said:


> Mmm.. time to contribute to the "DTV is just another CATV company" thread methinks. If they SAID ( and I didn't see that, but if it's anywhere in an old web page or other DTV official posting point me there please) they weren't going to raise rates in 2006, and then suddenly ARE going to.. I can see some sort of issues going on. NO, GOD no, not a fraking class action suit, but more of a commerce investigation, etc.


"After raising prices an average of 4 percent across the board in March, DirecTV does not expect any increases in the new year, said spokesman Robert Mercer. The company's average revenue per customer is $68.65, he said."

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_3355594

Nothing illegal about lying to your customers but you also don't win any points for it. Cable is looking better and better to me, even though I've been a DTV sub for 7 years.


----------



## Thespis (Apr 24, 2003)

> when FIOS tv come's to SA I am sooo out of here.


I could be wrong, but I believe all of San Antonio is SBC terrritory.
Unless Verizon is your telephone company, no FIOS for you...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Thespis said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe all of San Antonio is SBC terrritory.
> Unless Verizon is your telephone company, no FIOS for you...


It is SBC (actually AT&T) territory, but despite that Texas is one of the places Verizon will be trialing FIOS. (AT&T is also using San Antonio as a test for its IPTV offering.)


----------



## su_A_ve (Feb 3, 2004)

The Flush said:


> Does the rumored rate increase affect the Para Todos packages?


Yes !!! And *BIG TIME* !

Currently, my bill is like:

ParaTodos Ultra Especial (w/locals) $39.99
DVR Fee $4.99
Mirroring Fee $4.99
Total $49.97

After the hike, it's called 'Seleccion Ultra' and it's at $49.99 !!! For me it's a 20% increase ! THIS IS INSANE...

And I can't drop to a lower selection - with kids I need the extra channels...

Granted, we survived the last two increases.. But this is a HUGE increase. On top of that, they keep on replacing channels...

And actually, it seems that these prices are ALREADY in effect...

*EDIT:* Never noticed the price increase went into effect in Nov.05 and yes, 20-25% !!!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got an email from DirecTV confirming the increase, they provided this link:

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_blue/blue.html


----------



## chudel (May 10, 2005)

I just received my DirecTV email too. It seemed to cause some confusion when I requested to cancel my service effective 02/28/2006 - they had to pass me off to another operator and then, we got disconnected!

I'll cool down and talk with the Mrs. this evening about our options. Are the D* and E* oval dishes compatible (with a repointing)? When will Tivo release their OTA HD receiver?


----------



## adamshipley (Aug 21, 2002)

chudel said:


> I just received my DirecTV email too.


I also just got the email about the price increase. The total increase for me with the premier package and HD is a total of 2 bucks.

I guess I will live with it because I dont really have another option at the moment. But, I am looking for something better and this is coming from someone who had DirecTV for 8 years. Series 3 TiVo and cable might be the way to go at some point???


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

lee espinoza said:


> when FIOS tv come's to SA I am sooo out of here.


I just got a flyer last week that FIOS is avaiable for me now. I always considered myself a Directv/TiVo fan. I have two Directivo's that distribute the signal to 7 TV's around the house. However, the break with TiVo almost made me start looking around at other options. This price increase will definately cause me to look around.

I haven't looked at anyone elses offerings or prices in over 5 years. I guess it's time to do that.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone see E*'s new prices?????
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=460307&postcount=1


----------



## crvboy (Nov 18, 2003)

so they have around 15 million subscribers - at an additional 3 bucks a month, it's an additional 45 million dollars a month - programming expenses couldn't have gone up that much. especially not after last year's 3 dollar increase for some 13 million subscribers (an additional 39 million a month).

But it's still cheaper than comcast...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

They'll need the money to pay for all of that coax cable for the 5lnb installs . 

Dios Mios, Para Todos went up 100 pesos!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

crvboy said:


> so they have around 15 million subscribers - at an additional 3 bucks a month, it's an additional 45 million dollars a month - programming expenses couldn't have gone up that much. especially not after last year's 3 dollar increase for some 13 million subscribers (an additional 39 million a month).
> 
> But it's still cheaper than comcast...


The increase doen't affect all subscribers. I have Total Choice Premier and there doesn't appear to be an increase.


----------



## LadyBadger (Dec 30, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> The increase doen't affect all subscribers. I have Total Choice Premier and there doesn't appear to be an increase.


I also have Total Choice Premier and there *IS INDEED * a price increase from $93.99 to $96.99 a month starting March 1, 2006. Here's a link from the email I got.

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_brown/brown.html

Link for Total Choice Plus increase

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_cyan/cyan.html

Linda - in windy Wisconsin


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Can anyone confirm that the increase will apply to present customers??? All the E-mail
replies from D* that I have seen, refer to New customers adding programming after a
certain point in time.....nothing said about old customers.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

moonman said:


> Can anyone confirm that the increase will apply to present customers??? All the E-mail
> replies from D* that I have seen, refer to New customers adding programming after a
> certain point in time.....nothing said about old customers.


I had this same question, but I'm going to assume since they are sending these emails to existing customers (I just got mine) the new prices will affect existing customers.

What I found intersting about the email is that they must have drawn them up a few weeks ago, because the link in mine was to TC+, but I downgraded to TC about a week and half ago.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

skaeight said:


> What I found intersting about the email is that they must have drawn them up a few weeks ago, because the link in mine was to TC+, but I downgraded to TC about a week and half ago.


---------
Yes I noted the links provided by a hot-link seem to indicate color codes for the
pkg level...i.e.....brown- cyan etc...It would not surprise me if they have a response for ea, tier........


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I paid my bill a bit ago online and got the email when i got my email confirmatoin of payment... cyan level (TC+)

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_cyan/cyan.html


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

"My dvr fee went up to $5.99 when I added another DVR to my account."


dswallow said:


> I'm pretty sure that they came back saying that shouldn't have happened; you might need to dig up records and talk to someone in retention to get it sorted out, though. I know it was talked about here. I'm not sure what I'd use to search for it though.


I'm in the same boat, but a quick search didn't pull up the threads about this. Can you post a link, Doug?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_green/green.html

THE PRICE OF THESE PACKAGES WILL INCREASE $3.00/mo.

DIRECTV® Limited
PLUS DIRECTV
PERSONAL CHOICE
SELECT CHOICE®
HAWAII CHOICE
TOTAL CHOICE® Value packages
TOTAL CHOICE® PLATINUM

The above packages are no longer available. If you currently have one, you may maintain your current package. See your February bill or sign in to your account at DIRECTV.com to view your current package price.

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_blue/blue.html

TOTAL CHOICE® $44.99/mo.

New customers on an introductory TOTAL CHOICE offer will move to the $44.99 monthly price when their offer period ends.

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_cyan/cyan.html

TOTAL CHOICE® PLUS $48.99/mo.

New customers on an introductory TOTAL CHOICE PLUS offer will move to the $48.99 monthly price when their offer period ends.

http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_brown/brown.html

TOTAL CHOICE® PREMIER $96.99/mo.

New customers on an introductory TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER offer will move to the $96.99 monthly price when their offer period ends.

Any other colors? Someone please check the Crayola list.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Okay, so based on the emails we're getting, the prices are as follows beginning March 1st:

Total Choice: $44.99 ($41.99 w/o locals) [same as previously stated]
Total Choice Plus: $48.99 ($45.99 w/o locals) [down $1 from previously stated]
Total Choice Premier: $96.99 ($93.99 w/o locals) [ down $3 from previously stated]

Interesting...did our emails and calls get to them?? Or were the previously stated figures simply incorrect??


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cheer said:


> Earl: rumor has it that AT&T's IPTV (via AT&T's new VDSL) product will be trialing in the Chicago area around summertime.


Hmmm... Intresting... Let's see if they make it down to me.... 

As for the rest of it...

Said it before, Say it again... I don't like paying more..
But this increase is NOTHING like the increase of my Natural Gas Bill... Heck the increase from last year to this year would pay my entire DIRECTV bill for at least 3-4 months.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

The $3 is pocket change on TC Platinum which I have.
The extra $50 over and above the Sunday Ticket price to watch NFL in HD
pissed me off big time, and since the Steelers were only in HD half the time on CBS,
it was a waste for me. Saving that $50 or whatever next year will make up
for the TC increase. Anyway, after the Steelers win the Super Bowl, they will
be playing at least 3 or 4 games in Praahm Taahm.


----------



## kpm807 (Jan 10, 2005)

yes they are going to raise the prices on march 1, 2006. they posted it in the system today...(i work for dtv). they prices you posted are correct with the exception of if you are a new cust to an exsisting customer. hd programming will drop $1.


----------



## VoR (Oct 29, 2001)

No biggee, as long as I get my East and West feeds I doubt I'll be switching over a few dollars. I'm sure now I could save a few bucks by grouping the cable modem with cable service...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I notice there is no direct mention on their website for it. Slipping it in under the radar I guess. If the reaction in this thread's any indictation thye are in for some pidded off callers!


----------



## smithken31100 (Mar 5, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Said it before, Say it again... I don't like paying more..
> But this increase is NOTHING like the increase of my Natural Gas Bill... Heck the increase from last year to this year would pay my entire DIRECTV bill for at least 3-4 months.


You got that right, I have never seen gas bills like I have now.

DTV is still cheaper than cable here but not by much, $8.50 per month for simular service. However the cable company offers this service for $40 per month for current satellite customers switching to, or back to, cable. The $40 price is guaranteed for 2 years. In return they want all your satellite equipment. I wonder if they would notice if I kept the DVR and gave them a regular DTV receiver?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

smithken31100 said:


> You got that right, I have never seen gas bills like I have now.
> 
> DTV is still cheaper than cable here but not by much, $8.50 per month for simular service. However the cable company offers this service for $40 per month for current satellite customers switching to, or back to, cable. The $40 price is guaranteed for 2 years. In return they want all your satellite equipment. I wonder if they would notice if I kept the DVR and gave them a regular DTV receiver?


Do they know what equipment you have? I doubt it. And does the contract say all equipment or would they be happy with just active or inactive equipment?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

LadyBadger said:


> I also have Total Choice Premier and there *IS INDEED * a price increase from $93.99 to $96.99 a month starting March 1, 2006. Here's a link from the email I got.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/Email2006/0106_PI_brown/brown.html
> 
> ...


The link in the email DTV sent me was dead so I was referring to DeDondeEs' post. I didn't realize the message was customized.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

By the way, has anyone actually pointed out that DirecTV has raised rates twice within the last year?

DVR fee increase from $4.99 to 5.99. (agreed only for new customers or added DVRs)
And this new "Read My Lips" NO RATE INCREASE-RATE INCREASE.


----------



## chrpai (Nov 1, 2005)

skaeight said:


> I had this same question, but I'm going to assume since they are sending these emails to existing customers (I just got mine) the new prices will affect existing customers.
> 
> What I found intersting about the email is that they must have drawn them up a few weeks ago, because the link in mine was to TC+, but I downgraded to TC about a week and half ago.


I cancelled D* on 1/13/06 and I still got the email.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Can anyone confirm what the Para Todos package prices will be? Also, if anyone sees a chart anywhere that compares the Para Todos and regular packages together, that would be great if you could post a link. I am currently on the Seleccion Ultra for $39.99, but I think that went up for new customers a few months ago. I'm not sure if I will continue to get that rate.


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

There is no change to the current Para Todos/Seleccion plan prices, so I'm hoping those of us who were grandfathered into the cheaper Seleccion prices will get to keep those rates.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Those links mention "new customers", so does that mean that the price won't change for current customers?

I'm now subscribing to TC+ and was thinking of downgrading to TC, but that might then kick in the new price for TC which is only $1 less than the current TC+ rate. 

And the HD package is decreasing by $1.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Jim, as I mentioend above, I got the email after I paid my bill online. So I'm guessing it affects existing customers as well. But, I'd bet a well placed call to retention would give you a respite of some form.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Those links mention "new customers", so does that mean that the price won't change for current customers?


While it is mildly ambiguous, I believe those references are to special pricing offers that new customers may have received -- stating that the price increase won't affect them until that pricing offer ends.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Those links mention "new customers", so does that mean that the price won't change for current customers?
> 
> I'm now subscribing to TC+ and was thinking of downgrading to TC, but that might then kick in the new price for TC which is only $1 less than the current TC+ rate.
> 
> And the HD package is decreasing by $1.


-------------
For existing subs, there will be a $3 increase on all programming packages. After March 1 the Total Choice package will increase to $44.99; the Total Choice Plus to $48.99 and Total Choice Premier to $96.99.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

I called to confirm that the price increase affects those that are in a commitment. It does. 

However, the good news is that I found out that my commitment is up in Sept of this year, which happens to coincide with the release of the Series 3 (hopefully). So I'm going to ride it out with d* until my commitment is up and then we'll see what happens.


----------



## cpemberton (Nov 16, 2003)

skaeight said:


> I called to confirm that the price increase affects those that are in a commitment. It does.
> 
> However, the good news is that I found out that my commitment is up in Sept of this year, which happens to coincide with the release of the Series 3 (hopefully). So I'm going to ride it out with d* until my commitment is up and then we'll see what happens.


Are you saying that if you are in a one year contract, they can change the monthly rate during the contract period? Isn't that breach of contract? Wouldn't they have to let you out of the contract if you demanded it because they are changing the terms of the contract?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

cpemberton said:


> Are you saying that if you are in a one year contract, they can change the monthly rate during the contract period? Isn't that breach of contract? Wouldn't they have to let you out of the contract if you demanded it because they are changing the terms of the contract?


Yep, that's what I'm saying. You would think that it would be a breach of contract, however if you look at your programming agreement there's a clause in there that basically states they can change anything they want at any time (channels, prices, etc.)

You can end your side of the committment by sending back your equipment though. I'm not sure if that will still be an option after 3/1.

I think come September I'm going to be running from this company. I used to think that Dish had slimey business practices, D* is now giving them a run for their money.


----------



## cpemberton (Nov 16, 2003)

skaeight said:


> Yep, that's what I'm saying. You would think that it would be a breach of contract, however if you look at your programming agreement there's a clause in there that basically states they can change anything they want at any time (channels, prices, etc.)
> 
> You can end your side of the committment by sending back your equipment though. I'm not sure if that will still be an option after 3/1.
> 
> I think come September I'm going to be running from this company. I used to think that Dish had slimey business practices, D* is now giving them a run for their money.


What's going on here? I've had DirecTV for years and always though they were a great compnay, but this really stinks. I live in the boondocks, so my only choices are DirecTV and Dish. I can't get cable. From what I've heard, Dish isn't so great, so I really don't know what to do here. Any advice, anyone? I just have Total Choice with locals and the HD package. I haven't gotten any email or anything yet though.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

cpemberton said:


> What's going on here? I've had DirecTV for years and always though they were a great compnay, but this really stinks. I live in the boondocks, so my only choices are DirecTV and Dish. I can't get cable. From what I've heard, Dish isn't so great, so I really don't know what to do here. Any advice, anyone? I just have Total Choice with locals and the HD package. I haven't gotten any email or anything yet though.


I'd stick with DirecTV. I don't think there's even a contest between dish and direct. Direct wins hands down. Dish just raised rates too, so it's not the grass is any greener with Dish.

The reason I'm probably going to leave Directv is because I have a locally run cable system that is very reasonablly priced with a very nice selection of channels (analog package contains pretty much everything I watch). My story might be different if I were in a Comcast or Adelphia area.

However, it does look like D* will raise rates every year now. They have every year since Rupert bought d*. Next year TC will be almost $50. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

But in the HD department Dish has everyone else beat. They have everything pretty much that DTV has, plus TNT in HD, plus the old VOOM stuff.

But I still dont think any HD package is affordably priced from anyone. And by droipping theirs by a buck its still not really worth it to me. BUT, DTV is better than cable and I aint going no where for a while.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> just got off the phone with Charter Cable.
> I can get My HSI and Digital cable for 70 bucks a month price guaranteed for 1 year.
> How tough is that 1 year commitment to get out of with DTV


pretty easy.

Tell them you are moving to an apartment and dont have line of site. People used to report that working all the time. DOnt know anymore maybe scrooge murdoch told them not to be nice anymore.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

rkester said:


> But in the HD department Dish has everyone else beat. They have everything pretty much that DTV has, plus TNT in HD, plus the old VOOM stuff.
> 
> But I still dont think any HD package is affordably priced from anyone. And by droipping theirs by a buck its still not really worth it to me. BUT, DTV is better than cable and I aint going no where for a while.


Well Comcast has launched TNT-HD.

At least in Washington state.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm guessing that they know their HD lineup needs serious work and that most peopel arent doing HD anyway yet.

So they are pushign the SD customers harder to make money to afford the HD stuff more quickly? I dunno. I just dont see enough HD and my bill is pretty high for the quality of the SD channels. IMHO


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry if this is a repost, but it was release to CSR's on Monday that to counteract the $99.99 for Tcpremier. It will be $96.99 for current subscribers to Tecpremier. New custs will get it at the $99.99 rate. Also there are other prices involved. Existing custs get a break, only $3 up for the most part. However if you change from your current package you will be subject to the new pricing which (this is from memory so please forgive me for an error) includes TCplus to $49.99. HD pack is indeed going down as shown from the email, and the custs that have the dvr service at the old $4.99 will be migrated to the $5.99 reguardless if you add a dvr. Today i will be getting the official csr info and report back if anything i feel everyone need to know. Also, for those reading about the lease option, i will report as soon as we are given the official info.

ddrumer


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Don't forget to factor in 6 months of free Showtime into the new rates, since DirecTV pretty freely hands that out to people complaining.


----------



## smithken31100 (Mar 5, 2003)

tbeckner said:


> Do they know what equipment you have? I doubt it. And does the contract say all equipment or would they be happy with just active or inactive equipment?


I don't see any way they could know now what I have. I might have to show them a recent bill and that would show the DVR service. I don't know what the contract says, their web site says "all equipment".

I have some homework to do, this is the first time since I first subscribed to DTV that I'm giving serious thought to going back to cable.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

In general we want the dish and recievers the most. 


Note: I'm talking about the Dish Winback


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

FYI, I asked them about the equipment return... I was told that you only have to return the equipment that is holding you to them. And the guy indicated that many times sending back the access card is enough if its just a reciever.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

Whoa, what's going on here? 

I signed up for the HR10-250 deal in September and I had to make a two year commitment. Now they are raising the rate on that commitment? I don't think so! 

Mr. Murdock might be able to pull that stuff in the land of the convicts, but not here. I'll wait to get my bill, but this one's going to the FTC, the AG and the local DA as soon as it happens.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Mar 21, 2004)

TheBigDogs said:


> Whoa, what's going on here?
> 
> I signed up for the HR10-250 deal in September and I had to make a two year commitment. Now they are raising the rate on that commitment? I don't think so!
> 
> Mr. Murdock might be able to pull that stuff in the land of the convicts, but not here. I'll wait to get my bill, but this one's going to the FTC, the AG and the local DA as soon as it happens.


Read your contract. Assuming it is anything like ADT alarm service, they have a line-item in there that explicitely says that DirecTV can raise rates during the contract period.


----------



## adamshipley (Aug 21, 2002)

TheBigDogs said:


> Whoa, what's going on here?
> 
> I signed up for the HR10-250 deal in September and I had to make a two year commitment. Now they are raising the rate on that commitment? I don't think so!
> 
> Mr. Murdock might be able to pull that stuff in the land of the convicts, but not here. I'll wait to get my bill, but this one's going to the FTC, the AG and the local DA as soon as it happens.


You might want to reread the customer agreement. Specifically, section 1, paragraph d.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/CustomerAgreement.jsp


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Just because they put it in the contract, doesn't make it enforceable. In many states, the "cancellation clause" is nullified by a rate increase.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Has anyone tried ever heard of someone canceling service and sending back their boxes to avoid cancellation fees? I'm curious if you couldnt just disconnect all but one SD non-DVR receiver that you likely ogt for free anyhow (which would still be legit since you only commit to level of service not number of boxes) and then a week later cancel and tell them you'll mail back the freebie SD box.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

farleyruskz said:


> There is no change to the current Para Todos/Seleccion plan prices, so I'm hoping those of us who were grandfathered into the cheaper Seleccion prices will get to keep those rates.


Not true. From a snail mail letter received yesterday:

"We've also worked hard to keep our prices down, and have not increased the cist of our packages for three years.

Now due to market factors, along with the cost of continuing to add new programming, we are raising the proce of our DIRECTV PARA TODOS base packages by $3/mo. The price of our DirecTV DVR service is also going up $1 per month more to $5.99/mo. These changes go into effect March 1st, 2006 and will be reflected in your March bill statement."

I've got the old Opcion Ultra Especial package - be interested to see if it changes, especially since I'm committed though December 2007. Not sure how DTV can raise my rates (unless I change my package) if I keep my end of the bargain.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I will wait until my next statement arrives. 

I also believe that DirecTV should send an exact statement to subscribers of what their new rates will be.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Why is the DVR fee going up? Did it suddenly cost them more to send the guide data to the DVR? What are their extra costs? Let's see if they try to get rid of my lifetime...


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

rminsk said:


> Why is the DVR fee going up? Did it suddenly cost them more to send the guide data to the DVR? What are their extra costs? Let's see if they try to get rid of my lifetime...


A quote from D*'s customer agreement..............

"If you paid a "lifetime service fee," you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service."


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

I have quoted that agreement many a time helping other people. With the current state of DirecTV I was implying that they may now change the agreement and get rid of lifetime.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

rminsk said:


> I have quoted that agreement many a time helping other people. With the current state of DirecTV I was implying that they may now change the agreement and get rid of lifetime.


-------------
They *DO* seem to be doing some rather odd things lately don't they?
They say one thing then do just the opposite...I hope they have not been
fibbing on their H/D plans!!


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

I would like to let everyone know that to send back the equipment dtv must receive the irds themselvs. yes, you can send back only the ones the commitment was for. but, don't be suprised when there is a $20 fee for each return kit for dtv to send out (one kit for each ird to be returned). includes the airbill and box. check you commitment end date may be cheaper to pay cancelation fee.

ddrumer


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

/HBO cancelled.

For the first time in 10+ years, I am considering going back to <shudder> cable.

The Comcast TiVo will _probably _push me to the dark side.

I weep for my soul...


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

hefe said:


> /.
> 
> The Comcast TiVo will _probably _push me to the dark side.
> 
> I weep for my soul...


It's not all that bad. You just wouldn't be able to say you love your program provider like we all use to say about DirecTV 

Nobody says "I love my cable company"

soul·less for 7 months now


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Hmmm... Intresting... Let's see if they make it down to me....
> 
> Earl....this short announcement does not say who the customer is...more fuel for
> the rumor fire.....
> ...


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

Count me in the camp of considering cancelling service, not so much because of the cost but of the principal of the thing.


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> Not true. From a snail mail letter received yesterday:
> 
> ...we are raising the proce of our DIRECTV PARA TODOS base packages by $3/mo.


I got the same letter today.

Now what the hell...they *just* redid the Para Todos packages in November.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=266327

I switched from Opcion Ultra Especial to SELECCIÓN ULTRA at that time to lock in the lower rate of $39.99/month (compared to the listed price of $49.99).

Now I can't figure out what I'll be paying come March 1. $42.99? $52.99? That's more than regular old Total Choice Plus. There's no benefit to having the Para Todos packages over the Total Choice counterpoints anymore.

Maybe that's the whole point. I guess I'll wait and see how my account reads come 3/1/06 and downgrade accordingly.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

rmassey said:


> My current service is:
> 
> TC+ w/locals.....$45.99
> HD package......$05.99 ($10.99 - $5 discount)
> ...


Well, I called today to drop HD and TC+ down to TC. They offered me HD free for 3 months, so it stays for now. I mentioned that Dish is kicking their butt with HD offerings and this is when the rep mentioned D* will be adding 6 new HD channels and upto 100 National HD channels the year. He wouldn't specify what HD channles and I did mention that HD locals do not count (for me), so what are these 100 national HD channels anyways?

So, with my programming changes, I now have:

TC w/locals.......$41.99 ( +$3 March '06)
HD package.......$00.00 (3 months free HD) 
DVR fee............$05.99 - yeah the finally added $1)
Mirror fee.........$04.99 
.....................-------- 
Total...............$52.97

Price goes to $55.97 with the price increase in March. This is as low as I can go with D* unless I want to deact a receiver and/or drop Tivo service (not likely). If I keep the HD pkg, bill goes to $65.96. Still too much IMO for TV. I still cannot believe the average revenue per D* customer is like $68.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Does anyone know, is the DVR fee increasing for everyone on March 1 to $5.99?


----------



## Steve1212 (Dec 1, 2004)

rmassey said:


> Well, I called today to drop HD and TC+ down to TC. They offered me HD free for 3 months, so it stays for now. I mentioned that Dish is kicking their butt with HD offerings and this is when the rep mentioned D* will be adding 6 new HD channels and upto 100 National HD channels the year. He wouldn't specify what HD channles and I did mention that HD locals do not count (for me), so what are these 100 national HD channels anyways?
> 
> So, with my programming changes, I now have:
> 
> ...


I must be in the minority that thinks you are crazy for thinking over $50 is too much for TV. My bill is TC Premier, +HD Package, plus 5 sports packages. I average over $150 a month.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Steve1212 said:


> I must be in the minority that thinks you are crazy for thinking over $50 is too much for TV. My bill is TC Premier, +HD Package, plus 5 sports packages. I average over $150 a month.


I think I am in the minority objecting to $55-$65 TV fees, given the average D* customer revenue of $68. But, I'd say you are perhaps a bit more crazy to accept $150/mo as accetable for TV service. To each his own, but as my bill approached $70/mo, I began to look closely at what's really necessary (TC+ and D* HD are not IMO). Given all my other monthly service fees, I cannot imagine spending $150/mo on TV.

In the long run, If the T3 comes to market and is priced right, I could see using free OTA HD only and dropping D* competely. No sat, no cable. My only monthly fees would then be $13/mo Tivo fee. 99% of waht I watch and want to Tivo is network TV, why should I pay for what I can get free via OTA. All I need is a means of recording it for time shifted palyback. Bring on the Tivo Series 3


----------



## mikeinla (Jun 6, 2004)

This increase is most disappointing. The cost differential between cable and DTV is almost gone. Frankly, the only reason I'm not switching back is DTV Tivo.

Both mine are about two years old..once they go and Rupert tries to replace them with his pos R15, I'll be back on Adelphia, which is sad.

Leave it to Rupert and the brains behind Fox to screw up DTV.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Steve1212 said:


> I must be in the minority that thinks you are crazy for thinking over $50 is too much for TV. My bill is TC Premier, +HD Package, plus 5 sports packages. I average over $150 a month.


I think you're crazy to pay $150 for TV. 

The smile is just friendliness. I do think that that's a heck of a lot of money. Count me in the circa $50 crowd with TC+ (with locals), no premiums (I have a DVD player, consider the PPV's to be just fine, and think the Sopranos stinks), no HD (HD sets cost too much for just "TV" as well), two mirrored receivers and the DVR fee.

Anything more would be too much, price increase or not.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

hefe said:


> /HBO cancelled.
> 
> For the first time in 10+ years, I am considering going back to <shudder> cable.
> 
> ...


It's actually kinda warm over here, so I don't understand where all this hate comes from.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

farleyruskz said:


> I got the same letter today.
> 
> Now what the hell...they *just* redid the Para Todos packages in November.
> 
> ...


You sure you're talking about the same package?

Well, I must've gotten some grandfather clause then - I switched to "Opcion Ultra Especial " a year or so ago last time they raised rates and my monthly fee has been $39.99. I don't think DTV offers that package anymore, but I'll probably end up keeping it, at least for a while, if it doesn't raise past $42.99


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Does anyone know, is the DVR fee increasing for everyone on March 1 to $5.99?


From what I understand everyone fee is going to be increased to $5.99. I have tried to find out how they can justify the increase as their costs have not changed but have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

rminsk said:


> From what I understand everyone fee is going to be increased to $5.99. I have tried to find out how they can justify the increase as their costs have not changed but have yet to receive a reply.


DirecTivo costs:

Tivo: $1.00 per month per subscriber
Guide: $0.00 since it's already provided no matter what level of service you have.
Updates: $0.00 since they're not updating it.
Greed: $3.99, soon to be $4.99. Why? Because they know we'll pay it.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

I called DirecTV and talked to billing and they confirmed that my "TOTAL CHOICE PLUS" with locals is increasing by $3.00 to $48.99 and my DVR fee is increasing by $1.00 to $5.99.

And she confirmed that everyones existing DVR fee of $4.99 is increasing to $5.99, starting March 1.

Their timing sure makes it suspect, that we all are actually paying for the development and deployment of the new "R15" and "HR20" boxes.

I have been with DirecTV almost 12 years now and over the last three to four years, they just keep getting worst.

I will absorb the increase of $4.00 per month and DO NOT plan on jumping ship to cable. But then again, some people may find that their local ISP is going to be run by Murdoch, see the news of the past six months about Murdoch buying broadband capability. (Note: He understands the threat that VIDEO ON DEMAND has over DirecTV.)


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

One day we'll get 90% of our TV programming over the Internet. As the world moves to timeshifting, it's only a matter of time before the Murdoch's of the world realize that it's much easier just to let people download the shows they want since they won't be watching the datastream live, except for sporting events and the like (award shows, news, etc.)

Imagine if you could only access Internet sites WHILE they were being broadcast unless you set up site content to record ahead of time. Blech. Watching pre-recorded TV programs should be no different. When you want to watch it, you just go and download it, same as going to a website!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

rminsk said:


> From what I understand everyone fee is going to be increased to $5.99. I have tried to find out how they can justify the increase as their costs have not changed but have yet to receive a reply.


They're just planning ahead for when a large portion of the existing DirecTivo users jump ship to cable when the Series 3 arrives.


----------

